# Buying caravan in uk to have in nz



## walshdon (May 2, 2012)

We have NZ for a month and would like to do so
E touring in the summer, we would like a caravan but look a lot cheaper back in uk. 
If I could find one on eBay about a year old what are the hurdles or is it quite straight forward?
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Once settled we want to do the same, I know you have to get the Electrics changed on
the Hitch-up and something changed on the Zig Unit ( I think)

Someone will be along to point us to some previous posts on the topic.

Having just been for a weekend at the coast and viewed the Caravans on site, it might
be prudent to get one brought over. 

The ones here are reminiscent of the 80's and go for 2012 prices. I know that because I have
a 1981 Elddis in the UK and a lot just look so similar. No offence to NZ Caravanners.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol! I know what you mean about the caravans, Higgy. There seem to be proportionately less of them over here too. Most people seem to go for campervans. Not sure why, but it may be because most people don't seem to park up and go out for the day - there seems to be more travelling around. And maybe the NZ roads don't lend themselves to caravans?


----------

